# Uber Pay No Way-Bone to Pick



## LACrak38 (Mar 28, 2015)

I have been driving Uber for 4 weeks now in Los Angeles. Every week I get the summary. And every week it says top drivers $30\hr average. NO WAY! The only way to get $30 average is to have long trips that pay upwards of $15 or more every hour over a 6-8 hr period. I can only average 2 trips per hour over a 6 hour period. I may have a long trip which takes 30 -40 min or more, or 2 short ones which take 20 to 30 min, a short and long one, 3 short ones, etc. Between the time it takes to drive to the pickup, run the trip and wait for a new trip I cannot average more than 2 trips per hour. And inevitably within that 6hr period I have multiple $4 -6 dollar waste of time and gas trips. Has anyone taken someone 3 blocks to a Taco Bell and back home for $4??!? Who is averaging $15 dollar plus trips every hour over an extended period??!?!? Even with the BS surge rates it does not work because once you pick someone up from a surge area will they be dropped off in an area where a return trip is available?!?! This person is not likely to be going to another busy area. You can only hope because you cant see where they are going before beginning the trip. What then to maintain a $30 average? 
I have worked in Hollywood, Santa Monica, Beverly Hills during surge hours and these trips are short distances within and between these areas. Surge doesn't matter. It bumps up fare from $4 to $4.95, $5, $6 maybe. Big deal!! I dont get the gross. (Uber should be taking only 10 - 15% in my opinion) Waste of time and gas. NO WAY does this produce $30 an hour. I dont know where they pull this average from but it is not from L.A. I say. If someone is doing it I would like to know how.

Another thing- Why isn't Uber paying CASH BONUSES for miles driven, trips performed, hours online?!?! Basically Uber services rendered up to milestones? The lame "Rewards" is just that. LAME, USELESS Healthcare that is just as expensive as any healthcare I can search for on internet?!? 15% discount at Autozone??! What the f** do I want a discount at Autozone for?? I dont want to work on my car? Uber should be giving me a Mobile stipend to maintain MY car I am using to perform this service which is bringing in millions to the Uber app. How about rewarding the Drivers, which Uber is solely dependent on to keep this business thriving for loyal, commited driving to such milestone marks? $100 Bonus for 100 miles driven. $100 bonus for 100 trips completed. $50 bonus for miles or trips, or hours. Something! Put some cash incentive behind the work drivers are doing. Because it IS work driving in L.A.!! I'll end this now as I hit the road one more time. But I had to get it off my chest. Every week I see it and it pisses me off. Top Drivers $30/hr PLEASE!!


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Yeah...the same top drivers with the 100% acceptance rate. 

Seriously, I think those numbers are not just x drivers, but all platforms.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

You just wasted the time it took to type this to trying to figure out how any driver could make what uber claims..simply put Uber lies


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

I made gross 25 after Ubers cut yesterday but actually netted 5.45hr in real profit use the uber earnings calc on uber people


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

I have 100% acceptance, I just accept then cancel, I'm going for guarantees.

Other drivers only driver surge, so its easy to get $30 in one hour, they just have fewer trips.

Individually, those numbers are possible, but don't think there is a single driver that meets all those numbers.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

LACrak38 said:


> I have been driving Uber for 4 weeks now in Los Angeles. Every week I get the summary. And every week it says top drivers $30\hr average. NO WAY! The only way to get $30 average is to have long trips that pay upwards of $15 or more every hour over a 6-8 hr period. I can only average 2 trips per hour over a 6 hour period. I may have a long trip which takes 30 -40 min or more, or 2 short ones which take 20 to 30 min, a short and long one, 3 short ones, etc. Between the time it takes to drive to the pickup, run the trip and wait for a new trip I cannot average more than 2 trips per hour. And inevitably within that 6hr period I have multiple $4 -6 dollar waste of time and gas trips. Has anyone taken someone 3 blocks to a Taco Bell and back home for $4??!? Who is averaging $15 dollar plus trips every hour over an extended period??!?!? Even with the BS surge rates it does not work because once you pick someone up from a surge area will they be dropped off in an area where a return trip is available?!?! This person is not likely to be going to another busy area. You can only hope because you cant see where they are going before beginning the trip. What then to maintain a $30 average?
> I have worked in Hollywood, Santa Monica, Beverly Hills during surge hours and these trips are short distances within and between these areas. Surge doesn't matter. It bumps up fare from $4 to $4.95, $5, $6 maybe. Big deal!! I dont get the gross. (Uber should be taking only 10 - 15% in my opinion) Waste of time and gas. NO WAY does this produce $30 an hour. I dont know where they pull this average from but it is not from L.A. I say. If someone is doing it I would like to know how.
> 
> Another thing- Why isn't Uber paying CASH BONUSES for miles driven, trips performed, hours online?!?! Basically Uber services rendered up to milestones? The lame "Rewards" is just that. LAME, USELESS Healthcare that is just as expensive as any healthcare I can search for on internet?!? 15% discount at Autozone??! What the f** do I want a discount at Autozone for?? I dont want to work on my car? Uber should be giving me a Mobile stipend to maintain MY car I am using to perform this service which is bringing in millions to the Uber app. How about rewarding the Drivers, which Uber is solely dependent on to keep this business thriving for loyal, commited driving to such milestone marks? $100 Bonus for 100 miles driven. $100 bonus for 100 trips completed. $50 bonus for miles or trips, or hours. Something! Put some cash incentive behind the work drivers are doing. Because it IS work driving in L.A.!! I'll end this now as I hit the road one more time. But I had to get it off my chest. Every week I see it and it pisses me off. Top Drivers $30/hr PLEASE!!


If ur market is paying under $1.50/mile, you are LOSING $ to drive UberX, period! There is no "hourly wage earned", you are just selling your car "in little pieces" at a 50% discount! Just say NO! Stop the INSANITY! I really LOVE all your cool ideas about cash bonuses and stuff. Unfortunatetly your unthinkably HUGE mistake was thinking that Uber GIVES A **** about you and your stupid little lose money on every trip business!


----------



## Brucek1965 (Mar 18, 2015)

Well said uber considers the drivers as a tool to make their numbers high so when they go public they can all make billions off of the drivers backs. The management is pure scum


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

LACrak38 said:


> The lame "Rewards" is just that. LAME, USELESS Healthcare that is just as expensive as any healthcare I can search for on internet?!?


The so called "rewards" are just advertisement they sell, it's more money for Uber.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

I really think when they give you that "top drivers" cap they're including black car drivers as well. They keep saying our "partners" make this and that, yet I believe they're categorizing everyone together to brainwash the X drivers into believing they're going to make money that's not possible...at least not without sacrificing your vehicle.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

This was my weekly summary last week. I only drive UberX. I logged somewhere between 35-40 hours that week.


----------



## nicoj36 (Dec 14, 2014)

UberComic said:


> This was my weekly summary last week. I only drive UberX. I logged somewhere between 35-40 hours that week.
> 
> View attachment 6282


Only 80%


----------



## LACrak38 (Mar 28, 2015)

UberComic said:


> This was my weekly summary last week. I only drive UberX. I logged somewhere between 35-40 hours that week.
> 
> View attachment 6282


well done. what times and areas?


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

That particular week my wife was out of town and my daughter was with the in laws. I got up around four each morning and got airport runs. If I wound up at LAX, I immediately headed for Santa Monica or Westwood (whichever was surging highest). I also drove the weekend nights when it was surging. 

The key is to recognize when it's about to surge, or surge higher. It's easy to tell by using the rider app. Don't accept non surge trips while you're in a surge zone. I run Lyft when Uber is below 1.5X. Also avoid "USC" free shuttle calls Thurs-Sun from 8-Midnight since they are a waste of time. 

I'm sure this week will not be anywhere near as spectacular as last week. The surges weren't as good.


----------

